# Bailey Discovery Damp after 4 years!!!!



## WantstoRoam (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi all
Thought I would let you know about our recent problem with this model. We bought or Discovery 400 new in 2004 and have enjoyed it greatly. However we are trading to get a MH we were offered a great price for it by Brownhills (Swindon). Unfortunately when the man came to tow it away he found damp had got in at the back. Now normally as Caravans get old the seams may fail, this was not due to seam failure. The back section, which is made in one piece had split in the top corner on both sides. The splits were visable but we had never noticed them. Therefore as we didnt get it serviced yearly we are unable to get it repaired free and have had to drop the trade-in price by £1500.
When the damp was dicovered I was utterly speechless. How could this happen on a van with light use and only 4 years old. The collector from "The Caravan Company" (Wimbourne) who take all Brownhills Caravan trade-ins was also very surprised. But the damp was there, you could feel that the rear side walls had become spongy and that the board was blistered.
So just a word of warning to all Bailey owners. Check the top rear corners for splits.
Think I might drop Bailey a line too.


----------

